# May 2013 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

24.Sharp Objects(Kindle Bundle)-Gillian Flynn 0 pgs 0 loc (4/26/13-5/2/13) 4/ 5 stars
25.A Step of Faith(The Walk, #4)-Richard Paul Evans 276 pgs 2,773 loc (5/8/13-5/9/13) 3/5 stars
26.Dark Places(Kindle Bundle)-Gillian Flynn 587 pgs 9,750 loc(5/13/13/-5/23/13)4/5 stars
27.Friend Request-Patti Callahan Henry 36 pgs 478 loc(5/19/13) 3/5 stars
28.My Christmas Wish-Enber Case 58 pgs 1,273 loc(5/23/13-5/24/13)3/5 stars
29.Welcome Home-Bill Tiner 168 pgs 1,133(5/24/13)3/5 stars


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Loc./Pages **Genre **Format **Rating *5/1 Nice Girls Don't Bite Their Neighbors Molly Harper 337 pp. Chick Lit Audio * ★★★ *5/4 Mercury Rests Robert Kroese 4812 loc. Humor Kindle * ★★★ *5/6 A Different Witch Debora Geary 3507 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★ *5/9 The Convivial Codfish Charlotte MacLeod 224 pp. Mystery Paper * ★★★ *5/10 The Good, the Bad, and the Undead Kim Harrison 453 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★ *5/15 Spillover David Quammen 9652 loc. Science Kindle * ★★★★★ *5/18 Monster Hunter International Larry Correia 457 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★ *5/18 The Black Company Glen Cook 4605 loc. Fantasy Kindle * ★★ *5/19 Stiff: The Curious Life of Human Cadavers Mary Roach 320 pp. Science Audio * ★★★★ *5/22 Memory Lois McMaster Bujold 6350 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★★ *5/23 The Tower, the Zoo, and the Tortoise Julia Stuart 3779 loc. General Fiction Kindle * ★★ *5/25 Triangle: The Fire that Changed America David von Drehle 7090 loc. History Kindle * ★★★★ *5/26 One Second After William Forstchen 352 pp. Post-apocalyptic Audio * ★★★ *5/28 Gun, With Occasional Music Jonathan Lethem 3547 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★ *

*Currently Reading:* Warbreaker by Brandon Sanderson (12747 loc.)
*Currently Listening to:* War Brides by Helen Bryan (467 pp.)


----------



## chipotle

Austenland by Shannon Hale - good
The Other Side of Us by Sarah Mayberry - good
A New Song by Jan Karon - okay
Apron Anxiety: My Messy Affairs In and Out of the Kitchen by Alyssa Shelasky - okay
Simply Perfect by Mary Balogh - okay
Midnight in Austenland by Shannon Hale - okay
Love Blooms by Denise Hunter - eh
A Summer to Remember by Mary Balogh - okay


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1. _Imago _Octavia E. ButlerScience FictionKindle 3342 locations 05/04/20133.99 Stars2. _The Black Company _Glenn CookFantasyKindle 4594 locations 05/04/20132.99 Stars3. _Against a Dark Background _Iain M. BanksScience FictionKindle 8707 locations 05/07/20134.00 Stars4. _Chronicle in Stone _Ismail KadaréNovelKindle 3972 locations 05/09/20134.00 Stars5. _The Sense of an Ending _Julian BarnesNovelKindle 2161 locations 05/14/20134.99 Stars6. _Revelation Space _Alastair ReynoldsScience FictionAudio 22:12 hours 05/17/20134.50 Stars7. _Parallel Stories _Péter NádasNovelKindle 27782 locations  Currently Reading8. _Gun, With Occasional Music _Jonathan LethamScience FictionKindle 3547 locations  Currently Reading9. _The Information: A History, a Theory, a Flood _James GleickGeneral ScienceAudio 16:17 hours  Currently Reading
[br]
***** Reading Stats For 2013 *****

* FORMAT** JAN** FEB** MAR** APR** MAY** JUN** JUL** AUG** SEP** OCT** NOV** DEC** TOTAL*Locations30,610​21,188​44,574​32,051​22,776​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​151,199​Pages640​765​229​889​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​2,523​Audio43:12​38:05​39:20​28:55​22:12​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​171:44​


----------



## LauraB

*Completed*

SPQR IV
Anna Karenia
SPQR V
SPQR VI
Paris, A Novel


----------



## Maxx

May 2013

1.  Shadow of the Wind (DTB)  as of 5/1/13 on page 56
2.  The Passage (audiobook)  as of 5/1/13 on page 234, completed 5/29/13, 678 pages read
3.  Under the Dome (kindle) began 5/1/13, as of 5/31/13 on page 9
4.  Where'd You Go Bernadette (audiobook) began 5/29/13, as of 5/31/13 on page 73

Pages Read in May 2013:  760
Books Read in May 2013:  1
Pages Read in 2013:  5190
Books Read in 2013:  15


----------



## izzy

1.52 Listed V by Noelle Adams (5/1)
2.53 Grounded by RK Lilley (5/1-5/5)
3.54 Twisted Perfection by Abbi Glines (5/7-5/
4.55 The Iron King by Julie Kagawa (4/27-5/
5.56 Listed VI by Noelle Adams (5/9)
6.57 Shadow's Claim by Kresley Cole (5/10-5/13)
7.58 Swamp Thing Trade (5/14)
8.59 Hawkeye Vol 1 (5/15)
9.60 Teen Titans Year One (5/15)
10.61 Tender Mercies by Kitty Thomas (5/17)
11.62 Comfort Food by Kitty Thomas (5/1
12.63 The Witch Is Back by HP Mallory (5/13-5/21)
13.64 No Reservations by Everly Drummond (5/21)
14.65 Cinder by Marissa Meyers (5/20-5/24)
15.66 Poison Princess by Kresley Cole (5/25-5/29)
16.67 Belong to you by Lisa Renee Jones(5/29-6/01)

Jan: 15 Feb: 17 March: 9 April: 10 May: June: July: Aug: Sept: Oct: Nov: Dec:
2012: 111


----------



## Jaasy

81.1   Morgan's Hunter (Bk 1, The Bodyguards of LA County Series) by Cate Beauman, finished****
82.2   Falling for Sarah (Bk 2, The Bodyguards of LA County Series) by Cate Beauman, finished****
83.3   Hailey's Truth (Bk 3, The Body guards of LA County Series) by Cate Beauman, finished****
84.4   Beneath the Secrets, Part 3 by Lisa Renee Jones, finished****
85.5   Beneath the Secrets, Part 4 by Lisa Renee Jones, finished****
86.6   Thrill Ride (Black Knights Inc) by Julie Ann Walker, finished****
87.7   Silken Prey by John Sandford, finished*****
88.8   Running From The Past by Katie Reus, finished****
89.9   Breach of Trust by DiAnn Mills, finished*****
90.10 Surrender by Meldoy Anne, finished***
91-97.11 The Arrangement 1 - 7 by H. M. Ward, finished****
98.12 Secrets in the A by Crystal Smith, finished****
99-101.13 Dangerous Affairs Boxed Set by Nina Pierce, finished****
102-106.14 The Bad *ss Brigade Boxed Set by Taylor Lee, Bk 1****, Last Bk*****
107.15 The Protectors by James Piper, finished*****
108.16 Deadly Offerings by Alexa Grace, finished****
109.17 Deadly Deception by Alexa Grace, finished*****
110.18 Deadly Relations by Alexa Grace, finished*****
111.19


----------



## Toby

1.37. My Stroke of Insight: A Brain Scientist's Personal Journey by Jill Bolte Taylor 5/2/13
2.38. Keeping Faith by Jodi Picoult 5/7/13
3.39. The Inspired Life: Unleashing Your Mind's Capacity for Joy by Susyn Reeve and Joan Breiner 5/9/13
4.40. The Pact by Jodi Picoult 5/17/13
5.41. Crossing by Andrew Xia Fukuda 5/21/13
6.42. Not Young, Still Reckless: A Memoir by Jeanne Cooper 5/24/13
7.43. The Westing Game (Puffin Modern Classics) by Ellen Raskin 5/27/13


----------

